# Life in Mas Mestre in Sitges



## Tanyaburley (Jul 31, 2015)

We are looking to move to Sitges and would appreciate any help on the most suitable area to move to.
I don't want to be in the centre but then no more than 15 minutes away.
I will be living there permanently with my 7 year old whilst my husband commutes.
I drive and would like my daughter to attend a local school.


----------



## Natsz (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi,
I have just seen your post and was wondering where you decided to move in the end. We are in the same predicament as plan to move to Sitges next May, with a newborn baby. I really like Sant Pere but we haven't found the right house there yet, but have seen a lovely one in Mas Mestre and you get so much more for the money. Even though it is a 5 minute drive between the two, I'm worried about feeling too isolated if surrounded by holiday villas that are empty through the winter. I think I would be driving to Sant Pere and Sitges every day for baby clubs and meeting other mums. Don't want to be in the position of buying somewhere and quickly wishing we had chosen Sant Pere where things could be walking distance. 
Thanks


----------

